# ONR - What else is needed?



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Hi All,

I have just been reading through a number of thread and websites about this product and i am looking at ordering some asap.

I currently live in a flat and have been looking at ways to clean the car well as i cant get hoses, loads of buckets out to the car easily. This looks like it could be the answer.

Other than the solution itself what else should i need to use? I see a couple of people have mentioned using "sponges" is this correct?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, you need tiling/grout sponges from B&Q ideally.

I'd suggest watching some of the vids on YouTube to pick up some pointers


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Its so strange in that sponges have seemed to be satan's washing up tool for some time and now grout sponges are being used! This stuff must be good!

Ill check some of the vids out then!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nutterjoe said:


> Its so strange in that sponges have seemed to be satan's washing up tool for some time and now grout sponges are being used! This stuff must be good!
> 
> Ill check some of the vids out then!


The ONR pulls the dirt into the wash media some times I need to wash what ever Iam using with fairly liquid to get the wash media clean


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

get the right sponges - SOFT grout sponge or a mitt or MF cloth is fine, NOT those horrible cellulose sponges in supermarkets, Halfords etc.

Then its up to you - I like to use a QD or spray wax as i dry but you dont have to do that. Just have some soft MFs for drying as you would wit any other wash process.


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Thats good, i got plenty of good mf's to use. got some QD so all i need is some sponges!

Where is the best/cheapest place to order ONR?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Here http://www.detailedobsession.co.uk/Detailed Obsession/Home.html or here www.motorgeek.co.uk


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> get the right sponges - SOFT grout sponge or a *mitt* or MF cloth is fine, NOT those horrible cellulose sponges in supermarkets, Halfords etc.
> .


what type of mitt would you reccomend?
i thought something like a MF mitt would not be good becuase of it holding onto dirt particles in the fibres?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MF mitt is best, like the Megs white one:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-microfibre-wash-mitt-wash.html

It has short fibres, so nowhere for the crap to get lost deep within any thick pile.


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm in the same situation - Live in a flat and whist we have outside taps I don't have a hose pipe and there is definitely no where to plug in a jet spay or the like (unless I can find an extension lead that will reach from a 5th floor balcony). Because of that the cars don't get washed as much as they do. This looks like it could be the solution!  

I've seen some people are using a QD or spay wax after drying - would a spray wax offer better protection and if so what should I look for? Or am I better to wash the car with ONR then wax as normal?

Sorry to high jack your thread!


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

can we use natural sea sponge?


----------



## Nutterjoe (May 13, 2007)

Mr Ben said:


> I'm in the same situation - Live in a flat and whist we have outside taps I don't have a hose pipe and there is definitely no where to plug in a jet spay or the like (unless I can find an extension lead that will reach from a 5th floor balcony). Because of that the cars don't get washed as much as they do. This looks like it could be the solution!
> 
> I've seen some people are using a QD or spay wax after drying - would a spray wax offer better protection and if so what should I look for? Or am I better to wash the car with ONR then wax as normal?
> 
> Sorry to high jack your thread!


No problem mate jump on in, i would also like to know about the best solution for waxing after the ONR! :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to live in a flat and used a pump-up spray, now got a dirtworker which is an easier, but maybe more expensive option........


----------

